

Number of "Stop SOPA" letters sent by state - colevscode
http://colevscode.posterous.com/stop-sopa-campaign-update

======
xxpor
It would be more interesting to see letters per capita.

~~~
william42
That's exactly what I was thinking.

------
cleverjake
I'd really like to thank sendwrite and cole for such a generous promotion.

------
ars
It would probably be cheaper for sendwrite to put all the envelopes in a
priority mail box and ship them all together.

The white house mail room will anyway do the final sorting to individual
congressman, and this way you don't have to pay postage on each letter.

But still individual envelopes though (inside the box).

~~~
tingletech
why would the white house mail room have anything to do with delivering mail
to congress? Or is the mail room in the house of representatives named after
some dude named "White"?

~~~
ars
Um, no reason? Just a mixup on my part :( Obviously I meant the Senate and
House mail rooms.

------
jjacobson
This opens up a great use of the SendWrite API too, esp for the upcoming
political season.

------
coreyrecvlohe
Awesome job, great thanks to yourself and the many donations for pulling this
off without a hitch.

------
lawnchair_larry
Whoa, I can mail physical things from my computer?

Definitely checking this out.

Edit: Ah, looks like it is only for cards. I hope they add regular snail mail
capabilities.

------
Fice
All those anti-SOPA letters and writings are useless and even hypocritical
until people who write them stop supporting SOPA with their money. If you are
not going to endure the inconvenience of boycotting SOPA supporters (Apple,
Microsoft, MPAA, RIAA and others) to protect your freedom, you probably do not
deserve the free Internet. Freedom has its price.

~~~
danssig
Ridiculous. I should completely shut off my life if I wish to complain that an
immoral law be stopped?

~~~
Fice
It's a pity that your life is so dependent on some computer vendors and media
companies. Still, if you pay them you do actually support SOPA and Internet
censorship no matter what you say. They really do not care what you say as
long as you pay.

There is no way to protect your freedom without sacrificing anything. It may
be inconvenient to be principled but without principles you only make the
world worse.

------
kayhi
Err, half of Alaska is Hawaii?

